# USA Pet Shop



## Ssssnakes (Jan 26, 2013)

I came across some amazing animals whilst in the US a couple of weeks ago so I thought I'd post some pics. I found these in a Los Angeles Store. Enjoy!


Red Tailed Boa


Pink Toe Tarantula


Rhinoceros Monitor


Ball Pythons


Juv. Reticulated Python


Albino Red Tailed Boa


Not sure of this species


Red Tegu





Albino Leopard Gecko


Black Emperor Scorpion (my favourite and was only $15!!!)


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 26, 2013)

wow is all i can say


----------



## nch90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love all of these in my house


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 26, 2013)

Fire bellied toad is your unidentified critter


----------



## Umbral (Jan 26, 2013)

Look pretty cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

I want that crab!

very nice animals!
i want a red tailed boa and a tegu...


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 26, 2013)

The crabs look like the Ozzie Holthusianas.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

I think they're called halloween crabs or something. Very cool.


----------



## Ssssnakes (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I got many more pics and struggled to remember the names of everything! They were all so beautiful! Even had a variety of species of iguanas, milk snakes, corn snakes, different species of toads/frogs, some toads were fully aquatic! I was like a kid in a lolly shop! One of my favorites was the blue monitor - so pretty!

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 279140
The blue doesn't come up as bright in the pic. He was much prettier in person!


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I think they're called halloween crabs or something. Very cool.



They are. And they aren't very friendly at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

Oki doki. Haha oh well that's understandable. Can't have everything sometimes. Good looks and nice temperament can't always have it all. Unless your me of course. :lol:


----------



## Adsell (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like you had fun Sylvia. I dont think i should go over there as i will be too tempted to bring stuff back lol.
Ads


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 27, 2013)

"Rhino Monitor" is an Iguana and "Ball Pythons" Boa Constrictors. Any idea if they're still all wild caught (shipped) or are most from captive collections?


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 27, 2013)

the juvie retics are balls


----------



## Ssssnakes (Jan 27, 2013)

Adsell said:


> Looks like you had fun Sylvia. I dont think i should go over there as i will be too tempted to bring stuff back lol.
> Ads



Yeah, had a blast Adam, pitty we can't keep any exotics here, some of them were just beautiful! They even had some Australian species for sale!


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice pics, I'd love an emperor scorpion too!!


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 28, 2013)

Ssssnakes said:


> Yeah, had a blast Adam, pitty we can't keep any exotics here, some of them were just beautiful! They even had some Australian species for sale!



with all the escapes and lost threads on this forum alone i for one am glad it is not legal to keep them, i know there are a heap here but buy them not being legal it keeps them out of alot of collections. It is amazing some of the animals that they keep over there, i love hunting feral pest animals, i would hate to have to add feral pest snake hunting to the list


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 28, 2013)

That was good to look through cheers for taking the pics and uploading them, Hopefully one day ill get to go to the US...


----------

